
Tech companies giving away free face masks to combat coronavirus - __b__
https://combatnerd.com/news/companies-giving-away-face-masks-free-charge/
======
rezgi
The virus laughs at these masks. It won't stop any virus. It only helps for
people who are already sick and sprinkling cough droplets full of virus to
others, but it does nothing for protecting the wearer from infection.

~~~
bagacrap
I don't see where the article claims that wearing one will protect against
infection. It does say that they can help prevent the spread of infection,
which is accurate.

------
riverbender
I wouldn't mind a mask with a company logo.

